
The 32 Best Reads for Lean, Agile and DevOps - joseflangerman
https://langerman.co.za/2016/05/17/32-best-reads-for-lean-agile-and-devops/
======
a3n
Firefox with uBo and Ghostery shows empty tables, with JS on and off.

Chrome displays the books (which seem to be little amazon ads).

